# 5-gal Storage Buckets, Gamma Seals, Mylar Bags



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

Folks,
After doing essentially really basic research (ie, looking at photo's, some epinion reading), I've concluded that not all buckets, Gamma seals and vacuum sealers are the same quality.

Perhaps this is not an issue, but not all Gamma seals have the same 'ribbing' in the mold (structure), which would be of importance if stacking buckets atop each other.


Could someone recommend to me where they get their food-storage buckets, Gamma seals and mylar bags (presuming they didn't buy them locally but from a website), and which vacuum sealer was the most favored...??


Thanks a mill, ahead of time.


----------



## countrydreamn (Jan 31, 2006)

freckleface.com -gamma lids
pleasenthillgrains.com-6 gallon white

I just ordered a dozens pails and the dozen assorted seals. I have ordered from both of the companies before.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

countrydreamn said:


> freckleface.com -gamma lids
> pleasenthillgrains.com-6 gallon white
> 
> I just ordered a dozens pails and the dozen assorted seals. I have ordered from both of the companies before.


Thanks, CD. Heard of Pleasant Hill Grains, would have never found Freckleface...
CP


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

My GammaSeals I bought from U.S. Plastics and they've served me well so far. I don't use them on all of my buckets, only the ones I've opened and am currently using the contents of. They're too expensive to use on all of them and the extra gasket in the GammaSeal increases the chance of seal failure as opposed to ordinary lids.

My buckets come from my local Ace Hardware. They're white plastic, food grade, and pretty stout. I have no complaints with them.

Of the home-use vacuum sealers I favor the Magic Vac Maxima as the top then any of the pro grade FoodSavers by Jardin. My backup sealer is my trusty old model 750 FoodSaver from back when Tilia still made them, but that model has long since been discontinued.

Mylar bags. I've tried them from Walton Feed, U.S. Plastics, and a couple of other places that don't come to mind just now. They were all good. Buy the heaviest mil bags you can find. The thin mil stuff is too easily punctured.

.....Alan.


----------



## goosifer (Mar 2, 2008)

I found a great deal on 5 gallon buckets with lids at http://www.originalcolorchips.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=170

They sell them for $5.95 with the lid. Shipping is reasonable at UPS ground rates. I ordered 10 buckets with lids and it ended up costing me a total of $66.50 with shipping. This includes a quantity discount of 15% (I don't know how many you need to order to get the discount.) At $6.65 each including the lid and shipping, it was the best deal I found.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

Alan, how can one tell if a bucket is food grade? I read that if it's got the recycle symbol with a "2" in it, that is't food grade. Is that right?



A.T. Hagan said:


> My GammaSeals I bought from U.S. Plastics and they've served me well so far. I don't use them on all of my buckets, only the ones I've opened and am currently using the contents of. They're too expensive to use on all of them and the extra gasket in the GammaSeal increases the chance of seal failure as opposed to ordinary lids.
> 
> My buckets come from my local Ace Hardware. They're white plastic, food grade, and pretty stout. I have no complaints with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## goosifer (Mar 2, 2008)

FrodoLass said:


> Alan, how can one tell if a bucket is food grade? I read that if it's got the recycle symbol with a "2" in it, that is't food grade. Is that right?


I came across the answer to this when I was shopping for buckets last night. Short answer is that buckets made of HDPE (type 2 plastic) are usually food grade, but not necessarily food grade. It has to specifically say it is FDA approved, or you can call the manufacturer and ask if it is FDA approved. Some people have found buckets that are food grade even though they didn't say they were at the hardware store. 

From www.waltonfeed.com:



> There is a lot of misinformation out there about plastic buckets. Most of the controversy rages over whether a bucket is food grade or not. Most plastic containers, usually on the bottom, will have a number inside a small triangle. All the buckets I have ever seen have a #2. This number doesn't mean that it's food grade as many people suppose. But rather it tells what kind of plastic the bucket is made of. The #2 means it is made from HDPE plastic. Most of these buckets are food grade but there are times when they are not.
> 
> Sometimes the bucket has a dye added to the plastic that is not food grade This alone will prevent the FDA from approving it as food grade. And sometimes the bucket manufacturer uses recycled HDPE. These buckets also are not food grade. And lastly, when something is put in the bucket that is a nonfood type product such as paint, chemicals, and such things, this also makes them so they are no longer food grade. HDPE plastic is slightly porous and will absorb these chemicals which will gradually leach back into any food you place in the bucket later.
> 
> So, how do you find buckets that are safe for you to use for the foods you want to pack yourself? If you are going to buy them new, ask the company who is selling them. If you get used buckets, only use buckets you know have already been used to store food and haven't been used for anything else. You can find these at bakeries, ice cream manufacturers and parlors, large restaurants or kitchens, or food processing plants.


note, I am not worthy of carrying Alan's buckets, but I just happened to have the answer ready so I thought I'd pitch in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Goosifer is right. The number in the little recycling symbol on the bottom of the bucket only tells you what the type of plastic is the bucket is made from. In this instance #2 means it is made of High Density PolyEthylene (HDPE) from which many food grade buckets are made, but the one in your hand may have been intended for a non-food use and thus not necessarily safe for your food. No way to know for sure unless the bucket also says FDA Approved or Food Safe or some other such wording or you can contact the manufacturer and ask them. Even then the bucket is only safe if it has been ONLY used to store food in previously. 

All of this said NEW, white plastic HDPE buckets will _generally_ be safe for food use but the only way to know for certain is to ask the manufacturer.

.....Alan.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Goosifer and Alan!


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

I was a the store which shall not be named (I never go in there, but wanted to check out their bucket situation) and they had 5 gallon buckets in the paint dept. with the 2 in the recycle symbol and HDPE stamped on the bottom. The manufacturer is Encore Plastics. Anyway, after I did some internet searching, I found that other people have researched this company and received emails from the company stating that the white buckets are food grade. They aren't real sturdy and rigid, but they aren't too bad. The bucket with the lid was around $6.


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

If I store grains in a 5 gallon bucket with a gamma lid do I still need to use a mylar bag?


----------



## jukebox (Jun 20, 2004)

http://www.uline.com/Browse_Listing_8150.asp?desc=Plastic+Pails

Got the "yeller" ones.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for all your input, folks.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Our local council sent out a flyer which stated that the number inside the triangle is to indicate the industrial process required for recycling that particular material, rather than an indication of its suitability for food use/storage.

Can anybody tell me what a 'Gamma' lid is, please? The buckets we get here come with a plain lid.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Gamma lids are a sealed screw on lid for the buckets after you open them. Like this:










They keep you from having to pry off and pound on the bucket lids when you are using the contents.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Mum of Four.
Sure like to get my mitts on a few of those.
I've searched the local places for them but so far no luck.
May have to import them myself from the U.S.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

There were NO 5 gallon (or any other size, actually) to be had at China-Mart today. Lowe's had stacks of *cheap* lightweight ones, but I can wait until 1) I find good ones for a reasonable price OR 2) hell freezes over .


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

Soooo



> Pails and lids are made of high-density polyethylene and meet NMFC, *FDA* and UFC requirements Container and cover can be hot filled up to 190Â° F, and frozen.


this means they are food grade?


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

My buckets cost nothing. Every time I spot a drywall contractor I get his empty five gallon buckets. The "mud" washes completely out leaving a great bucket. I use two food grade liners which are 1/5 the price of Mylar. I flood the contents with Argon(CO2/Nitrogen both work equally well)and simply twist tie the bags individually. The Argon is quite heavier than air and stays put. We have stuff well over ten yrs old and still in perfect shape. Grains properly stored will last indefinately. Pastas do just as well. I only have one Gamma lid that came on some hard Red winter wheat. After that we "did our own thing" and they work just as well--lots cheaper--and that tickles me, wc


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I use gamma lids from US Plastics (expensive! - but SO much easier it's worth the $$).

I went into our local grocery store and asked in the bakery if they had any extra large buckets they wanted to get rid of. The lady asked "How many?" and I said "a dozen if you have them." so I got a dozen buckets that used to have icing in them. Cost me $1 each. 

I didn't ask if they had the lids, too, because I have my own. They aren't as sturdy as the US Plastics 5 gallon buckets but for $1 apiece they're a steal. Food grade and can hold the weight of whatever you put in them. I have beans, wheat, and coffee in mine. Maybe sugar, too.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Of the home-use vacuum sealers I favor the Magic Vac Maxima as the top then any of the pro grade FoodSavers by Jardin. My backup sealer is my trusty old model 750 FoodSaver from back when Tilia still made them, but that model has long since been discontinued.
> 
> Mylar bags. I've tried them from Walton Feed, U.S. Plastics, and a couple of other places that don't come to mind just now. They were all good. Buy the heaviest mil bags you can find. The thin mil stuff is too easily punctured.
> 
> .....Alan.


Is there a particular 'thick' mylar bag you could recommend? And thanks for your input, all of this is really helpful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

I haven't found any difference between the bags that I've used to prefer one over the other so long as they are not too thin. Get the heaviest mil bag in the size you need that you can find.

......Alan.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I get buckets with lids with rubber O-rings from a local large bakery. I can bulk maple syrup in them. 

SOme resurants, and bakeries get pie filing, and eggs in resealable 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks, folks. My biggest takeaway was anything related to mylar bags.

The 'rat' thread was also helpful.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I was just at the Tractor Supply today, and they had white 5 gallon buckets for $2.99. Lids were $1.99. That's the cheapest I've ever seen them, since nobody around here seems willing to give me used food buckets or even sell them for a dollar or two. They have the triangle with a 2 inside.

The store lady told me they are food grade and that they sell so many that they are often out of stock (I guess we know who is buying them.....). So I bought several for some recent rice and corn purchases.


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

AT Hagan,
You said you get food grade from Ace Hardware. I just called mine, and they have white five gallon buckets and lid, but nothing in their literature indicates they are food grade. Do your buckets have food grade or FDA molded into them so you know they are? She said the buckets here come from LeakTite (sp?).

I can look them up, but if you have something molded into your buckets, maybe they do here too, and I could just go look at them.
Thanks,
Julie


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

No, there is nothing on the buckets that indicate they are food safe.

But if you go to their website (http://www.leaktite.com/) and click on their "Packaging Products" button you'll see they indicate they use "FDA approved" resins in their HDPE buckets. Stick with the white buckets though as the colored ones are sometimes made with dyes that are not food safe. Leaktite does not advertise their buckets for food use so will not recommend them for that purpose, but they are in common use in many commercial restaurants which is how I came to learn of them myself.

.....Alan.


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

Thank you so much! :goodjob:


----------



## Gideon (Sep 15, 2005)

Why worry about "food grade" or not--your food will be inside one or two(as I do) food grade bags. The bucket is merely a containment for the bags. Use the cheapest thing you can find-look and you can find them for free. Do some dumpster diving, ask some contractors, check out any food deli business or school cafeterias. Spend money if you want but there are freebies for the asking. You are wasting your money on "Gamma lids"--again, you are sealing your bags--why worry about the buckets. wc


----------

